# New DVD release! 354th FG (2.5 hours)



## chicoartist (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

This one has been in the works for about a year. It's our best so far, we believe, and we're sure you will agree. 2.5 hours of the "arse-kicking" 354th!

Some of the footage has never been viewed before - digging up all this stuff was part of the delay with this title. You already know about the quality of our films. Direct to DVD via Betacam SP for editing, with no video generation in the transfer process, makes our titles among the "clearest" film footage you'll ever find.

They will start shipping Friday. Place your pre-order here:
Military Aviation DVDs Part III







































Cheers!

Wade


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 16, 2007)

I like your in your face pilot.

Cool DVD.


----------



## Erich (May 16, 2007)

buy this dvd as well as the new book on the unit coming out soon. the 354th fg is so little known it is unbelieveable as due it is from the 9th AF. Hardly any coverage and now finally here we go with some outstanding footage. The 354th was the top scoring fighter unit in the ETO.

good job Wade !


----------



## chicoartist (May 16, 2007)

Re: the new 354th book - I forgot, when is it due for release? I'll definitely be picking up a copy. 

Wade


----------



## Erich (May 16, 2007)

Wade the book was supposed to be published this spring............ok whatever what that may be ? in any case what you have done with that dvd is going to add in a huge way to what has been already published which is the hard to find "old" group history and Ospreys effort........not much at the moment.

thanks man !

E ~


----------

